# aussi bien



## danalto

Bonjour, WR!  Dal film *"Agathe Clery"*. La discussione ha avuto inizio QUI

AGATHE
Bon, on s'arrête là. En résumé, je veux tout sur la concurrence pour l'Amérique du Nord, les résultats des quali et des quanti, le point sur l'évolution des dermo-kits, *aussi bien *chez Estée Lauder, Clinique, Lancôme...
AGATHE
Bene…ci  fermiamo qua. Ricapitolando: voglio tutto sulla concorrenza in America del Nord…i risultati in merito a quantità e qualità…il punto sull'evoluzione dei kit dermo leviganti… (???) (soprattutto? anche?) Estée Lauder, Clinique, Lancôme...


----------



## matoupaschat

Il senso è "tanto ... quanto", ma manca un "... que chez" in francese . Forse il medesimo costrutto funziona anche in italiano, solo "tanto" (credo di sí ma ...) ?


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Il senso è "tanto ... quanto", ma manca un "... que chez" in francese . Forse il medesimo costrutto funziona anche in italiano, solo "tanto" (credo di sí ma ...) ?



No, non funziona...


----------



## matoupaschat

Allora, dovrai ripiegarti su "anche" : "Estée Lauder, *anche* Clinique, Lancôme... "


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Allora, dovrai ripiegarti su "anche" : "Estée Lauder, *anche* Clinique, Lancôme... "



Sarà fatto! Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

_Sia per Estée Lauder, Clinique o Lancôme..._
 
Et pour mettre du pigment …. :
_Sia per Estée Lauder, Clinique o Lancôme... e tutti quanti ! …sia quale sia !_
 
Bien sur je plaisante.


----------



## danalto

Mais...*specialmente* è una forzatura troppo grossa?


----------

